# How do you approach people you've only known online?



## Danale (May 25, 2010)

I've only encountered this a handful of times at MFF and FCN, but...how do you approach people you've only known online?

It's a personal thing, I guess, I just wanted some fun feedback on what you've done when you'd recognized someone's badge or face and wanted to say, "hey! It's...you...from that site...! Fuzzy Bunnykins! Only...that's not, uh, your real name...hrrmm..."

So what do you do when you want to say hello to someone? Or likewise, how do you react when people approach you and identify you by your online presence?


----------



## Browder (May 25, 2010)

Swagger and be confident and friendly. Worked for me.


----------



## Dyluck (May 26, 2010)

My advice is to not have aspergers





good luck


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 26, 2010)

I would start with a "Hey, whats up man."

that usually works for me


----------



## Icky (May 26, 2010)

I don't.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 26, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> My advice is to not have aspergers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yea, this. I would just act freindly as usual. It's not like because you know each other from online that there is some weird ritual you have to go through to say hello. Just say "Hey. Are you X from Y. Well I'm Z from Y. How's it going."


----------



## Telnac (May 26, 2010)

Being naked helps.  And on fire.


----------



## Rahne (May 26, 2010)

I just greet them and say it's nice to see them.  It's pretty easy. And if they approach me, I'm nice and polite. ^^ This is actually hard to answer, because it's just... second nature for me. And I've met loooads of furries that I know online. I always look forward to it. :3


----------



## Istanbul (May 26, 2010)

It's only as weird as you make it.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 26, 2010)

me: "hey whats up dude"


----------



## Shukie (May 26, 2010)

MOST furries will responde to they're fur-name. So i guess if you just say like.. Hi Darkwolf. Theyh'll be all hi back?  *shrug*


----------



## Telnac (May 26, 2010)

Seriously, I've rarely had issues with this.  Being at a con, where nearly everyone you meet are people who you've only known online, helps.  "Hey X, nice to finally meet you" usually goes over well.


----------



## Danale (May 26, 2010)

Haha thanks for the feedback guys. I think I mistyped, because I didn't want to make it sound like I have problems talking to people; I definitely don't. I just wanted to see what other people did when they saw "Internet celebrities" (lol) from across the room.


----------

